

Writers Guild Realizes That SOPA Goes Too Far - nextparadigms
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111213/17373717070/writers-guild-realizing-that-sopa-goes-too-far-union-support-censoring-internet-begins-to-crack.shtml

======
rumblestrut
How sad it is we must work to spread huge internet campaigns to try and
protect our freedoms from those we have elected to office.

(me: <https://twitter.com/#!/ericjgruber/status/147004394448224256>)

~~~
jinushaun
The problem is that people vote politicians in based on abstract esoteric
social issues, instead of their stance on real-world issues that actually
matter.

~~~
_delirium
Eh, while I do think there's a lot of cultural-identity politics that goes on
(especially over religion), I think plenty of people from both the left and
right focus on issues that are "real-world", even if it's disproportionately a
lightning-rod subset of the issues. For example, people who hate taxes seem
partly driven by ideology, but partly just by a desire to pay lower taxes. And
people who oppose restrictions on abortion are often driven by a practical
desire to have abortion clinics available in the real world as an option.

